# Isaiah 40:28-31



## Blue Tick (Oct 14, 2008)

Isaiah 40:28-31


> 28 Have you not known? Have you not heard?
> The Lord is the everlasting God,
> the Creator of the ends of the earth.
> He does not faint or grow weary;
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2008)

This is one of my favorite chapters of the Bible. As I recall, at least a portion of it was read in the movie _Chariots of Fire_. Thanks for this!


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 14, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> Isaiah 40:28-31
> 
> 
> > 28 Have you not known? Have you not heard?
> ...




Thanks for the encouraging word!


----------



## Timothy William (Oct 14, 2008)

Those verses have been set to music, and we sometimes sing them at church.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 14, 2008)

Indeed encouraging words. Brings comfort to my soul.


----------

